# Bow Storage



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As I am hunting a lot this late season, I was wondering.....Am I better off to bring the bow inside when not hunting to let it warm up or should I keep it out in the garage when not hunting, or doesn't it really matter. My garage is insulated but not heated. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think the cold makes much difference. I could be wrong and if anyone knows otherwise, please let me know.

Heat on the other hand can cause the string to stretch.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have left mine in the garage over the years... :-?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i say keep your bows inside. you will have more constant humidity and temp. jsut my .02

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So Mark, would it not be better to keep the bow in the garage during the winter when you are hunting so it does stay at constant temp and humidity or doesn't the "freezing-thawing" affect the bow much??


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

haha umm. well i can tell you what i do and why but i cant say for sure it is best. i like to always keep my bow inside for storage, for many reasons. it will be at a near constant temp and humidity ( i know its drier even inside in the winter). and there is less chance for theft, and animals or mice getting to your archery equipment. also less chance for it to get wet and if it does get wet while u are hunting it will dry better inside. now for hunting in the extreme cold i always keep my bow inside still and take it out with me in the morning, is this the best way ? i dont know. it jsut makes sense that the cold will be harder on a bow because the is less relax in the strings cables and limbs and more chance for failure. have i ever had anything happen? nope. so i go with the idea that inside is best for many reasons, and it doesnt take long for your bow to cool down when u take it out of your truck in the morn.

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine sleeps between me and the woman.  There are a few metal parts that can rust and I like the bow dry when I leave the house. As far as the cold throwing the arrows off target if it goes from warm to cold? It really wouldn't be much different if you took your bow to an indoor range when it's cold out. The bow is put through a variety of temps, and I have not personally seen any difference in my arrow groupage or accuracy when shooting a cold bow in a warm building. I do know excessive heat is bad. I read somewhere that 150 deg. can hurt the limbs and string. I like to just keep mine thawed and dry as much as possible. Some ice could form from your last outing on the cam, wheel, or on the limbs and may not hurt it but it sure won't do it any good either. Better safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

My Bows are house broken as well :lol: Just a personal thing no reason behind it other than it seems I am always buying a new "thing" for one or the other and it is fun to tinker with them. The little lady thinks I am completely nuts. Not many nights go by that I don't have some sort of weapon on the coffee table. I have her convinced it is to cold to work out in the garage 

Bob


----------

